# Internap VPS 512MB @ $5/m | VPS 1024MB @ $7/m Texas/Los Angeles [Cloud Shards]



## concerto49 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Cloud Shards*' aim is to provide cost-effective, premium and reliable hosting to our clients. We cater to individuals, small businesses and all the way to large enterprises that need cutting-edge solutions.

 

All VPS come with 1 IPv4 Address and 99.9% Uptime SLA.

Hosted on Internap Texas Data Center, New York Colocrossing Data Center and Los Angeles MultaCOM Data Center.

 

*Budget OpenVZ VPS Plans*

Our budget OpenVZ plans offer great price for the masses. If you want a low cost entry into VPS, pick these. These are the latest Intel Xeon E3 servers with Hardware RAID10 and BBU for fast speeds and reliability.

 

Limited special Whilst stocks last!

 

OpenVZ 256MB $3.00USD/month

- 1 CPU

- 256MB RAM / 256MB VSwap

- 25GB RAID10 HDD

- 500GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port  (Route Optimized In California / Texas)

Los Angeles, California - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

Dallas, Texas - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 512MB $5.00USD/month

- 2 CPU

- 512MB RAM / 512MB VSwap

- 35GB RAID10 HDD

- 700GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port  (Route Optimized In California / Texas)

Los Angeles, California - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

Dallas, Texas - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 1024MB $7.00USD/month

- 2 CPU

- 1024MB RAM / 1024MB VSwap

- 50GB RAID10 HDD

- 900GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port  (Route Optimized In California / Texas)

Los Angeles, California - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

Dallas, Texas - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 2048MB $14USD/month

- 4 CPU

- 2048MB RAM / 2048MB VSwap

- 70GB RAID10 HDD

- 1400GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port  (Route Optimized In California / Texas)

Los Angeles, California - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

Dallas, Texas - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW

 

*Storage VPS Plans*

Our storage plans are RAID60 hardware accelerated RAID60. Offers extreme reliability and storage at great prices. Great for backups/storage needs.

 

Storage 100GB $3.85USD/month - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

- 1 CPU @ 50%

- 192MB RAM / 96MB VSwap

- 100GB RAID60 HDD

- 400GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port (Route Optimized)

 

Storage 200GB $6.25USD/month - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

- 1 CPU @ 50%

- 192MB RAM / 96MB VSwap

- 200GB RAID60 HDD

- 800GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port (Route Optimized)

 

Storage 400GB $11.00USD/month - ORDER NOW (with 16 IPv6 Addresses)

- 1 CPU @ 50%

- 192MB RAM / 96MB VSwap

- 400GB RAID60 HDD

- 1600GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port (Route Optimized)

 

Carriers in our network include: Above.net ‧ AT&T ‧ Cogent ‧ Global Crossing ‧ Level(3) ‧ NTT ‧ Qwest ‧ Savvis ‧ Sprint ‧ Tinet ‧ Telia ‧ Verizon ‧ XO

 

Quarterly Payment - 2.5% OFF

Semi-Annual Payment - 5% OFF

Annual Payment - 10% OFF

 

Direct Admin License is $6.50USD/month

Full Management is $30.00USD/month

Extra IP is $1.50USD/month.

 

We offer 24/7 Support and SolusVM control panel.

No IRC, no Exit TOR, no public Proxy, no public VPN, anything else legal in USA is good.

IPv6 is not available at this time in New York. TUN/TAP ready. Australian customers need to pay 10% GST.

Common templates on order form. SolusVM has more templates if required.

Instant setup. We accept EUR, GBP, USD and AUD. We accept PayPal, 2checkout and Payza.

We offer a 7 day refund policy. No questions asked.

 

Looking Glass / Test IP/ Test Download:

Buffalo, New York - Cloud Shards - Looking Glass

Dallas, Texas - CloudShards - Looking Glass

Los Angeles, California - Cloud Shards - Looking Glass

 

Get a VPS Upgrade! now.

 

Follow us on Twitter

Like us on Facebook

Read our Blog


----------

